# Bleeding Banding



## First Time Goat.Mum (Mar 7, 2018)

Just as everything is settling down, I went to check and Dilly is bleeding. He was banded approx 4 weeks ago (1 week old but he had dropped) and a livestock vet said the banding looked great but today I went to check and his parts were bleeding and were barely hanging on my a strand. From my understanding this would take like 8 weeks? Was I misinformed? 
He seems okay but a bit uncomfortable. Cooper’s are not bleeding nor falling. Please get back asap! 
I read about the possibility of a hernia causing this...is that true? What can I do to help him with comfort and make sure nothing gets infected? (My apologies for the graphic pic... )


----------



## mysunwolf (Mar 8, 2018)

Cut the remainder off and spray it down with bluekote and fly spray, depending what your weather is like. Check to make sure he doesn't keep bleeding, but from the photo I think that's a normal amount of blood. Looks like his got ripped off early.


----------



## First Time Goat.Mum (Mar 8, 2018)

mysunwolf said:


> Cut the remainder off and spray it down with bluekote and fly spray, depending what your weather is like. Check to make sure he doesn't keep bleeding, but from the photo I think that's a normal amount of blood. Looks like his got ripped off early.


Okay, we dont have much of an issue with flies but I got blukote to spray on it today and last night I washed it with iodine. I haven’t seen them this morning but I will check to see if it is still hanging on. Yeah, he had stopped bleeding, it was just the initial blood on him I believe. Will it still be a successul banding if they did get torn off?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 8, 2018)

First Time Goat.Mum said:


> Will it still be a successul banding if they did get torn off?


Successful meaning that he will be incapable of breeding - yep.  If the testicles are gone - they're gone!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 8, 2018)

Looks to me like he caught them on something and ripped them off. The cut looks to be above the band from what I can see. Looks like the band is still there attached with skin above it on the hanging portion. I'd have to look closer, but if that's the case, it's an open wound. Might need more than blukote... I'd be watching it closely for the next little while to make sure it's healing. 

Goats are the darndest things though... something you'd think might kill them and they recover as if nothing happened and nothing is wrong. On the other hand, they can go down hill so fast and for no apparent reason and you think they are seeking death.


----------

